# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Guide to resize images

## J-Ville Mark

Here is a complete step by step guide for resizing images.

http://www.marksandel.com/PicResize.pdf

Please let me know if you still experience issues resizing.

----------


## Katho

WooHoo!! Thanks  :Smile:  Excellent step by step guide!!

----------


## Schuttzie

Boston Beach

----------


## NeedBlueWater

Rob:

Perhaps this should become a "Sticky" thread (at least for the time being).

----------


## NeedBlueWater

By the way, it was the "Switch Editor Mode" step that was keeping me from seeing that ever elusive "pencil".  I assume that is what was causing others fits too.

----------


## SLP

Thanks - this is the easiest way I've seen. There are a lot of us who require a visual instead of simply words (sprat did an excellent job for those who can follow her directions).
SO let's try a few random pix here.

----------


## DaRev



----------


## DaRev

*Boardies,
You can save these wonderful instructions as a PDF file right on your desktop if you need to reference them.. I just did it!*

----------


## themermaid

I cheat and use a photo sharing site.  Easy peazy!  It automatically does it all for you.   :Smile:    (smugmug, photobucket etc....) Photobucket is free I believe.

----------


## WiscoJudy



----------


## msB

FINALLY ...success.
a BIG thanx for ur step by step pictorial. MOST helpful.
not sure why but if opened in Explorer, it works. if i use Chrome (my normal browser) i could only get as far as step 8 ..... the text editor just is NOT there for whtever reason.
sigh ....am going to lay on the couch for a bit as learning new things is exciting yet exhausting

----------


## Scott and Janet

No Switch Editor mode in Chrome Browser

----------


## Scott and Janet



----------


## Scott and Janet

Internet Exp works....but not Chrome

----------


## Nurse Marcia

> By the way, it was the "Switch Editor Mode" step that was keeping me from seeing that ever elusive "pencil".  I assume that is what was causing others fits too.


Me too.

----------


## Schuttzie

Thanks so much, J-Ville Mark!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Twelve easy steps to post a picture? I will never figure that out, guess I will stick to videos, one click and done!

----------


## Dino

Ya...I'm grasping the concept and the visual is extremely helpful.  However, at Step 8...my screen options don't have the Switch Editor Mode (A/A) on the right side to click on.  As a matter of fact, I don't have the Spell Check icon (ABC√) either.  I use Safari, don't know if that is the reason OR maybe I have something else wrong with my page when I joined? Any ideas???  I hate the small thumbnail pics.

----------


## Lorax2

J-ville Mark...Thanks for posting the step by step...I'm still having a problem with resizing...I can't see the switch editor icon so I can't get to the section with the pencil icon...could this be a Mac problem?

----------


## msB

if an image is done in chrome "seems" it can not b resized (or i have not found a way)  BUT if in Chrome, u can click on the smaller image and another screen will open and u can view the pic larger. i also found no spell check or editor.  
can resize, has spell check and editor in explorer.  
perhaps some setting on my part ....dunno, am computer challenged!

----------


## Dino

Lorax2...I'm with you...I can't see this stuff. It appears you and I have another thing in common..we are *Mac users*. I am no computer guru, but I would be interested if any other Mac and/or Safari users are encountering our problem.

----------


## Rob

Lorax and Dino,

From the software technical support "There is no support for WYSIWYG in Chrome (and Safari) at this time. That will come when the new editor is released in 4.1.4".

This problem is known and being addressed in the new beta version of the software. It s already being tested by the company and will be their next update.

Until that time, for all Chrome and Safari users, it would be best to use a different browser. Firefox on both the PC and Mac platforms works correctly.

I do have to say it is nice to have support for the board now... no more guessing and shutting off features just to make things work... (grin)

----------


## Lorax2

Thanks Rob ! 

-Dave-

----------


## irieworld



----------


## irieworld

finally I did it! Turns out it works in Firefox but not in Safari and I was using Safari before. Whew what a relief after a bunch of tries.

----------


## spottycatz

Hope this works............

----------


## spottycatz

Think this is better.....

----------


## spottycatz

Yessssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Mr. J-ville - you are my hero. Really appreciate the great instructions.
Cold Red Stripe for your trouble? Bless..............

----------


## snowflake

Ok, I followed the directions and after it attempting to load 1 picture for several mins it said failed to load.
This is way too confusing, please help.  I would like to add some pics to my trip report in future days!

----------


## yetta

Going to try this again and see what happens. fingers crossed......

----------


## Dino

*Finally I got a larger pic....
Thanks Rob for the update on Safari and the use of Firefox.*

----------


## yetta

Going to try this thing again!!

----------


## yetta

YES!!! Finally....this sweet dog is nicknamed Scarface..........resident of Dragon Cove in Negril..West End Road...A real sweetheart of a fellow.

----------


## mud

Attachment 1070Attachment 1072Attachment 1073Attachment 1071

----------


## mud

got it

----------


## mud

Attachment 1075

----------


## mud

Attachment 1075

----------


## J-Ville Mark

Hi Snowflake,

If the image failed to load, it could be a firewall issue. I personally tried to upload images while at work and our company's firewall blocked the upload as a security measure. The upload manager simply stated failed upload (or something along those lines). 

Also, this forum implements a size limit for uploads; however, if you exceed the size limit, I believe the forum returns a message indicating so.

----------


## Rumrunner

I hope this works.

----------


## 7milelover

I FINALLY got it!How about the instructions in Latin? What is that about? LOL

----------


## Chantenh

I don't think it's working... I'll have to do this from home.

----------


## Chantenh



----------


## Chantenh

OMG it worked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Finally!!!!!!

----------


## Chantenh

J-Ville Mark,

*Thank You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## dickylobster

Let's see now,

Sometimes you just need a guide. Thanks, I needed this lesson.

----------


## meinvancouver



----------


## meinvancouver

Thanks that was easy

----------


## negrilaholic

> I cheat and use a photo sharing site.  Easy peazy!  It automatically does it all for you.     (smugmug, photobucket etc....) Photobucket is free I believe.


Yes, it's free and it's what I use so I 'cheat' too.  :Wink:

----------


## negrilbay



----------


## CJGirl

Awesome enjoying seeing all the pics!

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Great site!

http://www.marksandel.com/PicResize.pdf


 Took me a bit but I got it.


 Thanks J-Ville Mark

----------


## Hettie



----------


## Lulu and Al

the links won't work anymore???

----------

